# Second dog



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I have not been posting much, but wanted to let you know that I am still here. Felfel turned one in August and is as enjoyable as day one. In fact, we enjoy her so much that we are now thinking about getting another dog, partly as a companion for Felfel and partly because we just like to have another one  We have been thinking about a Boxer but I am not sure what to think of the size difference. And Felfel has been such an amazing friend that we keep thinking, if she is so wonderful, maybe we should get another Cockapoo, or maybe a miniature poodle  Tough decisions!!!

Wishing everyone a good night!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

They are really friendly dogs, so you could probably take your pick, but in my opinion, and from reading posts from members on this forum, I'd have to pick another cockapoo


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
My beau was one in August too and she really was my baby for the first year, we bought home our second cockapoo pup a wk before her birthday, we went for a boy this time and despite myself being nervous beforehand worrying if she would like him or if they would get on etc etc I can now happily say it really is the best thing I could have done they absolutely adore each other and to watch them play together and cuddle up together to sleep is the loveliest thing to see. I would definitely go for another cockapoo and in my opinion go for a boy this time around you won't regret it. X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes the advice from me too would be another cockapoo and a boy this time, a lovely companion for Felfel.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

agree with the comments above... definitely another cockapoo


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think if it has worked so well with Felfel then I definitely go for another cockapoo. I think a boy would make an ideal companion as they are usually very loving and loyal. x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Two cockapoos is the second best thing we have done (number one being getting Cockapoo number one!!). It's still early for me but already I'm having so much fun with the two of them and Willow loves playing with her little sister!! I love them so much!!!


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. It seems we have no other choice than going for another Cockapoo  I agree that it would be good to experience a male Cockapoo too, but am wondering whether two females could live together. Felfel has been neutered.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have to be honest two females together is a little hit & miss, I think I read a post last week about two females together and sadly now they have reached adulthood the fighting has begun, a friend of mine has two females and again she experiences fighting between the two sometimes drawing blood. However I personally had two female siblings previously and had no probs at all but have to say I wouldn't take a chance again think I was just Lucky. Kody is my first boy dog I've ever had and I really love him it just makes a change, and I think my two will always be in harmony with each other. X


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Have to be honest two females together is a little hit & miss, I think I read a post last week about two females together and sadly now they have reached adulthood the fighting has begun, [...]


Thanks for your feedback. I was not sure whether we would need to be concerned about this or not. Felfel is very friendly with other dogs and once spent one week with another female dog when we were on holiday. They loved each other and so we never thought there could be a problem.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

I have to say, the dog "market" is a very fast moving one. Had two cancellations today for puppies we were interested in; someone else booked them be fore we had a chance to go and see them. This afternoon we went to see two 6 weeks old Miniature Labradoodle puppies, which are bred by a very competent vet and available locally. They were sweet and playful. Even though the miniature ones are not that big, I am concerned that Labradoodles may not be as sweet as Cockapoos. Am I biased?!?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have previously had three girls living together. All mini schnauzers. Emma was the first on, then we had two litter sisters. Only have Mandy now, but she has a surprise coming when Max arrives and I have no doubt they will get on beautifully. She is such a gentle soul!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi cplove, great to read life with Felfel is so good you would like two dogs now... my instant answer would be "yeah get another cockapoo" but in all honestly canines mix well in general and you should go for a dog you desire.. 

My parents have a cockapoos with 2 jack russell crosses .. and they are a perfect pack. There are a few owners on here that have a cockapoo and another breed. Oh please share your new puppy with us, cockapoo or not .. enjoy your dogs xxx


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

I just love dogs, and among them Boxers take a special place. But they are just so much bigger than Felfel, and I wonder whether they might be a good choice. She is fine with bigger dogs at the park but it may be different if she has to live with one. I am now seriously considering the Mini Labradoodles, partly because the breeder is just wonderful and lives 5 minutes away from us.

I will make sure to share pictures, once we have found a puppy.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Reviving this old post: I saw a littler of Poodle puppies today which looked very healthy and playful. The father is PRA Optigen tested, but the mother is not. The breeder says that the mother is all right, but has no paper work for the PRA test. She claims she is genetically clear through pedigree. This is the mother's first and last litter as she has hernia. The puppies seem to be hernia free. I have the impression that the puppies are looked after and that the family treat the puppies responsibly. But given that the mother is not PRA tested and has hernia, I feel cautious and a bit alarmed.

I wonder how others feel about this. I assume that in Poodles both parents need to be PRA tested. How about the hernia? Is that something I need to worry about?


----------

